

Show HN: Node.js 16bit decoder/encoder for PNG images - sisilmet2000
https://www.npmjs.com/package/png-coder

======
sisilmet2000
This repo was forked from pngjs. png-coder adds support for encoding and
decoding 16bit images along with 8bit images. Its a simple PNG encoder/decoder
for Node.js with no native dependencies.

~~~
achillessin
Finally !! I've been looking for a 16bit png decoder for a while now.

